# School project



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

So I've had eggs in the incubator. At school for almost 21 days now. It's day 18 and I'm so excited. I taught the class how to candle the eggs and 9 are in lockdown!!


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Cool! Keep us updated!

I've never had the chance to do something like this - showing other people the incubation process - but I have hatched hundreds of eggs before. This looks fun!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck on your eggs !


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Day 21 the eggs are cheaping and they have cracks!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Yay! Good luck with the hatch!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I bet those kids are loving it! I remember when we did that for our life sciences class. It was great. 

How many years have you done it?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

So how did the hatch go?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya, how many hatched?!


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

The hatch is my favorite part - seeing new life come into the world! Once they come out of the shells, if they are properly cared for, they have a greater chance of surviving in my experience.

Make sure to post pics, Matt!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

So far 3 and 2 mire are staring to peck their way through. The most exciting part for me is that they are bantam langshans witch are endangered!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome ! Congrats.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Bantam Langshans? Where did you get the eggs?


----------



## Ciamabue (Nov 10, 2013)

Fantastic. We did this with bantams at our schools. All the girls are very happy and the children adore them.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Here is a link to a blog that a teacher at school made with students and there thought on the whole thing. Ot has pics too!

http://sfalcone.edublogs.org


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations on the hatch!


----------

